# Panorama from Brasstown Bald



## KGauger (Nov 21, 2006)

I have done panoramic photos from several peaks in north Georgia including Brasstown Bald that identify the viewable mountains.  I split the views from most peaks in half (180 degrees) because of the lenght of the print.  When a 180 degree panarama is 5 to 6 feet long when printed, it is impressive.  I am particularly proud of the north view from Brasstown Bald where I was able to identify 155 mountains.  I have also done Clingman's Dome, Mount Mitchell and Grandfather Mountain in NC but I was able to identify far more mountains from Brasstown Bald.  The link to the web page with the view from Brasstown Bald is: http://masterviews.home.att.net/BrasstownBald.html


----------



## Hoss (Nov 21, 2006)

I think I have found someone who can teach me about panoramas.  Great photos.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## Holton (Nov 22, 2006)

Hoss said:


> I think I have found someone who can teach me about panoramas.  Great photos.  Thanks for sharing em.
> 
> Hoss



I wanna learn too.

Nice pictures.


----------



## leo (Nov 22, 2006)

*Very nice*

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## pnome (Nov 22, 2006)

Amazing work.  You should sell copies to sightseers.


----------



## KGauger (Nov 26, 2006)

*Panoramic photo hints*

I have been making panoramic photos for several years and have learned a little from experience.  Photoshop will merge individual photos into a panorama but isn't the best.  The program I prefer is specifically  for making panoramas - Panorama Factory (http://www.panoramafactory.com/).  I use a tripod and pan around making sure I have some overlap between photos.  One of the tricks with Panorama Factory is that each photo is reprojected based on the focal length of the camera.  You have more distortion as you get farther from the center of the photo and so the photos are reprojected so they are on a sphere with the viewer in the center.  Another tip is to avoid rails and such in the photos.  The panorama from Brasstown Bald is a perfect example (http://masterviews.home.att.net/BrasstownBald.html).  If you have been to the observation deck at Brasstown Bald, you know the area is circular but the panorama photo makes it look like the rail is bending toward you in the center.  It is better to shoot from a corner so the rail isn't in the photos.  I currently am using a 12 megapixel digital camera with lots of manual adjustments.  In particular, I needed to be able to manually set the exposure.  With automatic exposure, the exposure settings were sometimes too different between adjacent photos.  I look at the exposure over the area I want and manually set an "average" exposure.  For most of the photos, the exposure is OK but some may be overexposed and some may be underexposed but you don't have a problem when you merge the individual photos.  I then may repeat the series of photos with a lighter setting and a darker setting.    Generally I make 6 photos to cover 180 degrees.  At Grandfather Mountain (http://masterviews.home.att.net/Grandfather.html), I was able to make a series of photos covering 360 degrees.  It was late in the afternoon and you can see the drastic light differences.  Panoramas can be a challenge but you know you have it right when other people can't find the seams


----------



## Hoss (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pointers.  Now all I need to do is find some time to try them out.  

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Nov 28, 2006)

Pretty cool!!!


----------

